# straitflex



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

I am getting ready to start a house, and the owner wants me to use strait flex instead of metal corner bead. used it a little in a few skylight awhile back. It is the stuff that comes in the black trimmed boxes. I am a little leary to use it. But it is his house. Just want some thoughts on it.:help:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

If he wants it for externals then dont, Get an off cut and do a part corner and show him how soft and easy it will peel off then show him an external metal paper bead and try and get that off, then he will get it :thumbsup: straight flex is for offset internals only IMO


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds like the homeowner doesn't know what he's talking about. :whistling2:That stuff is junk.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

StaitFlex is junk like Final says not even good for internal offsets Caz.............:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Tell him that the best place for Straitflex is in the bin.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

I have never had a problem with SF in inside OA. Wouldnt recommend it on outside corners though


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Aw, come on guys....just like everything else straightflex has its place, it's just not usually on outside corners. Straightflex is thinner than no-coat and metal beads, so it can be used when you really don't want to bring the corner farther out from the surface. I'd use it on a skylight if the returns were small (under 6 inches) just so I'd have less chance of accidentally putting a bevel in my angles, but otherwise I use it on inside corners only.

We used zooma-flex recently on a tray ceiling a builder made. He was a cabinet maker, so he built the thing out of plywood. He did a really nice job, but was afraid his pocket screws wouldn't hold the additional weight of drywall...so "could you just make the plywood look like drywall?" came up. "Sure", we said, and primed it so it wouldn't take on water. He had incorporated a bunch of 45's in his tray, and we didn't want to throw off his lines, so zooma-flex it was, installed with a laser (on an ugly pig of a remodel, this was the one touch the homeowner needed _us_ to make perfect). The stuff is nice and thin, but I sure wish it had a wider paper flange.

Long story short....don't use the stuff unless you absolutely have to.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> StaitFlex is junk like Final says not even good for internal offsets Caz.............:icon_cheesygrin:


Hi Mudstar, I agree and i dont use it, No coat for me :thumbsup:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

show him No Coat and explain to his about it!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

justadrywallguy said:


> I am getting ready to start a house, and the owner wants me to use strait flex instead of metal corner bead. used it a little in a few skylight awhile back. It is the stuff that comes in the black trimmed boxes. I am a little leary to use it. But it is his house. Just want some thoughts on it.:help:


are you sure you don't have your terms mixed up and you meant no coat .sometimes you can get the two mixed up .Sometimes I half to stop and think my self ,but I'm getting old so....it's always is it straight flex the one with the black lines ????? or the pure white one with blue line ?????:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I also find myself calling it SF when I mean no-coat. I detest SF, its plastic,,, kinda like mesh without the holes,,, nuff said


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I also find myself calling it SF when I mean no-coat. I detest SF, its plastic,,, kinda like mesh without the holes,,, nuff said


I don't know,I must be worse,damn box today said straight flex,,,but I still had to open it up to see which one I got,,,,,,it was straight flex :furious::furious:


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> If he wants it for externals then dont, Get an off cut and do a part corner and show him how soft and easy it will peel off then show him an external metal paper bead and try and get that off, then he will get it :thumbsup: straight flex is for offset internals only IMO


I told him the very day he asked me, I was leary on using it. He is seeing the price difference in a box of strait flex to a box of no coat. I just wanted to see if anyone ever had luck with it. like I said only used it for some skylights.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

He is putting in skylights and wants to save a couple bucks on bead??? Maybe if money is that tight he should not be spending the extra on skylights to begin with. :whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

PrairrieDogExpress said:


> He is putting in skylights and wants to save a couple bucks on bead??? Maybe if money is that tight he should not be spending the extra on skylights to begin with. :whistling2:


 When folks insist on SF, I insist on a wavier, cause I will not garuntee it. Never had to use it after that.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We use No-Coat zoomaflex and ultraflex 425. They had a Straightflex rep bring in some stuff one time, we used it while it was there and then it sat on a shelf till they left one of the guys take it home. 

The straightflex was like cardboard and very easy to tear through when wiping. We probably would've been better off using papertape.


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

Straight Flex is no bueno, the wide no coat is the bomb,what was it,? 4". Man that stuff is great


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

PrairrieDogExpress said:


> He is putting in skylights and wants to save a couple bucks on bead??? Maybe if money is that tight he should not be spending the extra on skylights to begin with. :whistling2:


No, I used it sf on some skylights on a past job. only time I used it. It was ok for that.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> When folks insist on SF, I insist on a wavier, cause I will not garuntee it. Never had to use it after that.


Well that's what I did made him sign a waiver. He still wants to use it. There is this College around here(if thats what you want to call it) Maharishi University of Management. They do transcendental meditation, CRAZY folks going to save the world, thru meditation, and crystals. The owner is a AVID follower of this! But hey they are building houses when noone else is.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

justadrywallguy said:


> Well that's what I did made him sign a waiver. He still wants to use it. There is this College around here(if thats what you want to call it) Maharishi University of Management. They do transcendental meditation, CRAZY folks going to save the world, thru meditation, and crystals. The owner is a AVID follower of this! But hey they are building houses when noone else is.


 
Just humour him then and go with the flow, As long as you have warned him, your safe, He prob does not want the metal trims due to negative energy waves or fenshy or something like that, We have X-Block wallboard here for X ray rooms, Cuts out all the electrical waves from wiring in a house etc, Apparently it affects your natural electrical waves in the body-brain, Anyway if you X Block out a bedroom and have no electrical plugs, light fittings etc you will have a really great sleep, Like camping, Getting a bit overkill for me but hey, If someone wanted to pay me for it then its the best idea in the world :thumbsup: Comprenday:yes:

It can actually be done with straightflex, Not ideal but i could do it and make a nice corner, Just be carefull with it first coat. Sounds like you have the right attuide, A wise man once told me Work is Work. Im sure you can figure out the meaning of that yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Use paperfaced metal if 90 and no-coat if the header part of the skylite is off angle,like most are telling you---SF [email protected]@ks


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

justadrywallguy said:


> I am getting ready to start a house, and the owner wants me to use strait flex instead of metal corner bead. used it a little in a few skylight awhile back. It is the stuff that comes in the black trimmed boxes. I am a little leary to use it. But it is his house. Just want some thoughts on it.:help:


well done with the place now. came out ok, only one spot where it popped up. cut it a remudded it. but over all not impressed at all. dont like combing over my work to check for pops in the sf.


----------



## avoten (Mar 1, 2011)

Straight flex is straight up junk. it's soft it peels and around my house it wouldnt last a weekend. Save it for over head areas where nothing will touch it. Forget it if it gets wet even with speed set the stuff does kooky things right after its put on. TIM


----------



## completely board (Sep 20, 2009)

Final touch drywall said:


> Sounds like the homeowner doesn't know what he's talking about. :whistling2:That stuff is junk.


Strait flex is the best for inside off angles. with proper preperation they are deadly straight and never crack. If you have time to put it on.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

completely board said:


> Strait flex is the best for inside off angles. with proper preperation they are deadly straight and never crack. If you have time to put it on.


You obviously have not seen N0-coat ultra-flex 325 or 450 yet.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

with truss lift / wood shrinkage . they both will buckle or pop loose.
i love no coat. can't live without it .... but ANYONE out there that
says they haven't had a call back on no-coat , i full of .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

the mid flex is worth checking out too, heres a link http://www.fantastictools.com/p-1248-mid-flex-drywall-tape.aspx 
It's a bit more of a pain putting on, you half to run your finger along the edge, or it seems to pop up on you. But it takes a very extremely tight coat. more so than the no coat if you can believe that.It's only good for inside 45's, but I have not tried it on outside /offset ones??????
It's a total paper based product. So far the company I sub from says they have not had a call back on it yet in two years or so, but they have with the no coat. but not that many


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

completely board said:


> Strait flex is the best for inside off angles. with proper preperation they are deadly straight and never crack. If you have time to put it on.


how can it crack in the crease ... it's plastic.. 
it can only edge crack. if not properly applied .


----------



## completely board (Sep 20, 2009)

Final touch drywall said:


> You obviously have not seen N0-coat ultra-flex 325 or 450 yet.:whistling2:


 I have seen it and used it, but I don't like the way no coat sits on the drywall. It's not as flat or straight. For me no caot is for "do it yourselfers" not professional tapers. Thats just me.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

wrong thread


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

completely board said:


> For me no caot is for "do it yourselfers" not professional tapers. Thats just me.


1 question for ya then, how come they sell Straight flex in the big do-it yourself-er stores like Depot & Lowes? & they don't carry No-coat.:confused1: :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## completely board (Sep 20, 2009)

Final touch drywall said:


> 1 question for ya then, how come they sell Straight flex in the big do-it yourself-er stores like Depot & Lowes? & they don't carry No-coat.:confused1: :icon_rolleyes:


 They dont sell either at the hd here in calgary. But i sat anything that lets you not put mud on, when putting mud on is your job, Then it's better suited to someone who doesn't know how to coat. Maybe they will make a box for doing oa one day.


----------

